# Raleigh mx moto x



## Cheaterslick (Mar 11, 2012)

Picked up this cool bike and painted the graphics on with "KRYLON", need shock boots, front number plate & gas tank cap, everything other than that is "MINT".


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 11, 2012)

I want that


----------



## jjvh66 (May 29, 2012)

Do you have any before pics?


----------

